

SQLite vs Core Data? - sqg

There's a quiet rumble flowing throughout the iOS developer community, and it seems be getting louder with each passing month (especially as we approach Apple's WWDC): iCloud's promise of seamless syncing through Core Data is buggy (at best).<p>It doesn't seem like Apple is intent on fixing these issues anytime soon (they recently expanded their iCloud team from 4 to a whopping 6 people), so let me ask you:<p>Would you use a SQLite service to synchronize data instead of Core Data? What would it take for you to switch?
======
andymoe
Why would I need to switch back to SQLite in order to synchronize data? Just
because the magic promise of iCloud sync is broken right now does not mean I
need to throw out Core Data. It just means I have to continue to roll my own
data sync layer for a time. (and if you are cross platform this need won't go
away) Also, most of Apple's teams are small in size. My money is on this
getting fixed eventually.

------
argonaut
Andymoe is right. All this means is that if you use Core Data, you'll just
have to write your own data syncing. You would have to do the same in order to
sync sqlite.

If you want to be able to share code/general architecture between iOS and
Android codebases, it would be better to go with sqlite.

------
stray
Define "SQLite service".

~~~
sqg
A service that mirrors SQLite databases across devices.

